# Javea



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Heading for Spain this Winter. Does anyone know if it is still posible to free camp by Scallops in Javea. If not is there anywhere else in this area please?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grouch,

I can't be of help but thought someone else may have the answers...can anoyone help?

MHS...Rob


----------

